
Tari labs blockchain tech curriculum - scottlocklin
https://tlu.tarilabs.com/preface/introduction.html
======
stevenleeg
A notably omitted section: “use cases.”

Seriously, the whole blockchain industry reeks of technologists who don’t
understand business needs and business people who don’t understand the
technology. Having worked in the industry myself for long enough to hit this
realization I’d highly recommmend others to steer clear and not try to base
their career on this stuff.

Conflictingy, I do think it’s worth most programmers’ time to at least read up
on how blockchains work, as it is certainly an interesting and worthwhile
academic experience in applied cryptography.

~~~
jraedisch
What about the Bitcoin ecosystem? Same recommendation?

~~~
vertex-four
Bitcoin at least technically solves a problem. It's also an ecological
disaster, suffers from miner centralisation, and it's a hotbed for scams. You
probably don't want to assume it'll continue to exist in future.

~~~
tuesdayrain
I'm curious how anyone believes Bitcoin could be forcibly brought out of
existence when governments fail to prevent drugs or other type of crimes.
Prohibition just doesn't work. A strictly better competitor might be the only
thing that could kill Bitcoin and even then I think that would only reduce its
market cap rather than outright kill it.

~~~
vertex-four
I don't think it'll be forcibly brought out of existence, I think people will
simply stop using it as the hype dies down and people realise that it doesn't
match up very favourably to alternatives for pretty much any purpose other
than engaging in crimes. That is - there's no reason to do your Christmas
shopping with Bitcoin, and lots of reasons not to.

The vast majority of activity in the Bitcoin market is pure speculation - very
few people are actually buying things with it. Even the majority of people
engaging in crimes are doing so with traditional methods of transferring
money.

------
goatinaboat
Meanwhile: _Blockchain study finds 0.00% success rate and vendors don 't call
back when asked for evidence_
[https://www.theregister.co.uk/2018/11/30/blockchain_study_fi...](https://www.theregister.co.uk/2018/11/30/blockchain_study_finds_0_per_cent_success_rate/)

The only way to get rich in blockchain is to sell a “blockchain curriculum” to
suckers...

